
Did Trump Administration Fire the US Pandemic Response Team? - Maakuth
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-fire-pandemic-team/
======
March_f6
No one should be surprised by this, especially not enough to claim it as "fake
news". Its entirely consistent with the administration's approach to the role
of government. Unfortunately it took a crisis like this to make clear a good
reason why we need large government for some things.

------
Justsignedup
Snopes is a good source. Should be spread everywhere. I hope this becomes the
republican death spiral.

~~~
dexen
_> Snopes is a good source._

They can't tell satire from news.

They keep[1] fact-checking[2] satire[3], published a self-congratulatory
excuse[4], and occasionally dip their toes in fact-checking memes[5].

Good laugh, not much trust in their integrity over making a quick buck.

\--

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/03/us/snopes-babylon-
bee.htm...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/03/us/snopes-babylon-bee.html)

[2] [https://reason.com/podcast/christian-satire-site-the-
babylon...](https://reason.com/podcast/christian-satire-site-the-babylon-bee-
is-so-good-snopes-com-treated-it-like-real-news/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-fact-checker-declares-war-
on-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-fact-checker-declares-war-on-
satire-11566428259)

[4] [https://www.snopes.com/news/2019/08/16/readers-think-
satire-...](https://www.snopes.com/news/2019/08/16/readers-think-satire-is-
real/)

[5] [https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/your-city-on-
socialism/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/your-city-on-socialism/)

------
air7
tldr: Claim: The Trump administration fired the U.S. pandemic response team in
2018 to cut costs. Rating: True

